# Eifie vs. Sangfroidish



## TruetoCheese (Apr 19, 2015)

[size=+2]*Eifie vs Sangfroidish*[/size]



Eifie said:


> I'm bored and need distraction, someone wanna 1v1? :D
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 single
> *Style:* Set
> ...



*Eifie's active squad*

 *Nando* the female Combusken <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
 *Adelle* the female Espeon <Synchronize>
 *Mimsy* the female Furret <Keen Eye>
 *Wheelbarrow Dumpling* the male Swinub <Oblivious> @ Sachet
 *Pepper* the female Wingull <Keen Eye>
 *Professor Plum* the male Houndour <Flash Fire> @ Eviolite
 *blob of wax* the male Litwick <Flash Fire> @ Dusk Stone
 *Lena* the female Bayleef <Overgrow>
 *blob of web* the female Goomy <Gooey> @ Lucky Egg
 *Barfie* the male Zigzagoon <Gluttony> @ Lansat Berry


*Sangfroidish's active squad*

 *Sakuya* the female Sneasel <Inner Focus> @ Razor Claw
 *Kalameet* the male Noibat <Telepathy> @ Yache Berry
 *Artorias* the male Honedge <No Guard> @ Dusk Stone
 *Queen Anne* the female Krokorok <Intimidate> @ Lucky Egg
 *Rucks* the male Lillipup <Vital Spirit> @ Eviolite
 *Kloe* the female Fletchling <Big Pecks>
 *Rhyme* the female Woobat <Unaware> @ Soothe Bell
 *Kitaniji* the male Ekans <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Zia* the female Ralts <Trace>
 *Remilia* the female Zubat <Inner Focus>


-Eifie sends out.
-Sangfroidish sends out and commands.
-Eifie commands.

-WE BATTLE 100 TRAINERS also lava.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 19, 2015)

LET'S GO PROF PLUM, YOU KICK THEIR ASSES


----------



## Meowth (Apr 19, 2015)

jeez i need to ref you a battle or two back something serious TrueToCheese :V

LUMBERING BEAST, ARISE


Let's soften him up with a barrage of *Rock Smash*es! If you're tormented, use *Power-up Punch* if you used Rock Smash the previous action. If he uses Counter at any point, *Spite* that shit right after!
And we're only using one of our conditionals for the first action, so uh, *Hone Claws* if he protects/detects? :v

*Rock Smash/Hone Claws ~ Rock Smash/Power-up Punch/Spite ~ Rock Smash/Power-up Punch/Spite*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 19, 2015)

ALL RIGHT, HOWLING BEAST



WHAT ARE YOU DOING. IT IS TIME TO BATTLE. BE FIERCE!



WELL, IF THAT'S THE BEST YOU CAN DO...

All right, give me a *Flame Charge* to lose the speed disadvantage. Then you should be able to get into the lava before the lumbering beast of Mt. Battle attacks you again, so do so to get out of her reach and activate your Flash Fire! Lumbering and intimidating as she is, I doubt she's going to want to follow you in there... ahaha!

While you're chilling about in that lava, howl to the skies for a *Sunny Day* and then hit her with a *Flamethrower*. Hopefully getting in the lava shouldn't take you an entire action, but if it does, *Sunny Day* on the third action instead.

*Flame Charge ~ get into lava and Sunny Day ~ Flamethrower / Sunny Day*

edit: also your name is Lang Zi now


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 19, 2015)

“Look, you can’t just fall off Mt. Battle, that’s not how it works,” Eifie huffed, gesturing off the side of the active volcano. “There are things stopping you.”

“Like what?” Sangfroidish’s eyebrow rose, and his curiosity followed.

“Like…” Eifie twiddled her thumbs, and her shoulders attempted to move closer to each other. “Magic?” she asked.

“Are you asking me?” Sangfroidish tapped his foot on the pitted metal platform, sending minute vibrations rumbling across to Eifie. She kneaded the button of a pocketed Pokeball furiously, her argument was falling apart.

Eifie grinned sheepishly, “Telling?”

Sangfroidish frowned. Eifie did the only thing that would make sense at this point. She threw the Pokeball out and declared a Pokemon battle, the only way to decide who was correct. Did I mention Eifie is from Asber?

“That’s preposterous!” Sangfroidish scowled, “that is no way to settle an argument,” his hand flew to his belt. “Especially not one as baseless as yours,” his fingers curled around a Pokeball. “I mean, magic? Really?” he threw the sphere at the nearest plate of metal. “And now you want to battle to try and prove you’re right?” he spat. Queen Anne sighed, he did this every time. Sangfroidish was also an Asberian, no matter how hard he tried to fight it sometimes.

*Round One*

*Eifie*

Professor Plum (?)
Houndour (M) [Flash Fire] @ Eviolite
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _"I am neither a plum nor a lecturer"_
* Flame Charge ~ get into lava and Sunny Day ~ Flamethrower / Sunny Day *

*Sangfroidish*

Queen Anne
Krokorok (F) [Intimidate] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”Now I’m a carnivore, but you don’t look like a plum to me.”_
* Rock Smash/Hone Claws ~ Rock Smash/Power-up Punch/Spite ~ Rock Smash/Power-up Punch/Spite *​

Two giant feet slammed onto the platform, and the rivets quivered in response. Toe-claws the size of teeth scratched at the hard metal, and a mouth with teeth the size of teeth snarled in dismay. A gigantic tail struck the area behind the draconian beast, sending a thundering boom through the air. Chains rattled, and the monster growled when it couldn’t even shake some sand from the earth.

Professor Plum yelped. One could barely see his expression hidden under the bone plate on his forehead, but that was testament enough to his state. His legs quivered and shook as the tail thumped the steely ground again. His pupils were tiny dots in a vast sea of white, staring fixedly at the creature before him. He was mesmerized, terrorized with fear. So afraid he felt his doctorate leave him. Queen Anne sniffed at the air, noting its sudden damp, piddly, pungence. She turned to Plum, cocked her head and snarled. Plum froze when he saw the snout open and rows of daggers catch the light. He couldn’t tell what light it was catching, but it was something and boy were they big they were very large wait why are they getting bigger. Queen Anne’s snout rumbled forward until it was face to face with Plum. Her nostrils were like two slitted eyes boring into his forehead. He gulped, she sniffed. Ahah! He was the criminal. The beast’s snout disappeared from view, taking its breathing eyes with it, and was replaced by ta descending fist. The clenched claw smacked into Plum’s forehead like a hammer, leaving a crack in his head-plate.

Plum felt something else leave him too; and it left a shiver that tension and burning and anxiety and something in between used to coat his skin. He felt the shock of being struck, but it was numbed by actually being stuck. Yes it hurt, but it wasn’t all that ba- it was actually pretty bad and it hurt. He whimpered and covered his eyes with his paws, using his elbows and his hindlegs to speed forward like a fearful lawnmower. The heat of anxiety coursing over his skin flew forward, off him, and he raised a paw to peek out. Queen Anne was now on fire. He shot up and bounded away as fast as he could; nothing could quite spring legs like fear could. There was only one place he could escape from the mighty mountain-beast. And that was fire.

Plum almost galloped off the edge of the arena, skidding to a stop just before. He didn’t want to turn around, because he could feel the earth-shattering stomps behind him. He braced himself and dove into the thick red stream of molten rock. He cried out, and then realized he was fine. His sooty black coat was absorbing the heat, and the balm of the lava massaged his insides. Queen Anne’s foot smacked the edge of the arena, claws clicking against the side of the platform. She turned to her trainer, who shrugged in reply. The molten rocks did not seem particularly welcoming, and they glew with heat unknown to her. It wasn’t the dry heat of the desert, but the thick flowing heat that lay under the sandy earth. She could feel it from here, as a stray bubble popped by her, this wasn’t fire. This was heat in liquid form. Her foot retreated from the edge.

Plum, who had been gurgling bubbles beneath the surface, brought his head up like a periscope. He watched the mountain-beast storm off, each earful of a step lingering just too long on the ground, each step checked with failure. He sighed, and left his mouth open afterwards. He scooped a mawful of the molten stream and sprayed a fine jet of lava up above him. The particles froze at the peak of their leaps, and began to pull in towards a common center, forming a little orb of pulsating orange and red. Plum flicked his snout upwards and the ball bulleted into the clouds. A mere moment later the sky above parted, assorted herds of aerial fluff fled their blue plain, leaving a widening hole in the shape of a circle. Sunlight poured through the wound in the sky. Queen Anne’s dejected walk paused, and she raised her head up high, now this was more like a desert.



*Eifie*

Professor Plum Lang Zi	
Houndour (M) [Flash Fire _(Active)_] @ Eviolite
Health: 96% | Energy: 89%
Condition: Attack -1, Defense -1, Speed +1
_"also my name is Lang Zi now"_
* Flame Charge ~ get in the lava oh god ~ Sunny Day *

*Sangfroidish*

Queen Anne
Krokorok (F) [Intimidate] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 95% | Energy: 97%
Condition: _”stupid doge”_
* Rock Smash ~ stupid lava ~ stupid sunlight *​
*Other:*
-The sun's been turned up to eleven for the next 8 actions.



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Rock Smash: Effect Chance (34/100, _DEFENSE LOWERED_)



*Calculations:*
Lang Zi’s Health:
100 – 4 (Rock Smash) = 96%

Lang Zi’s Energy:
100 – 3 (Flame Charge) - 3 (Run away from the big scary monster!) – 5 (Sunny Day) = 89%

Queen Anne’s Health:
100 - 5 (Flame Charge) = 95%

Queen Anne’s Energy:
100 – 3 (Rock Smash) = 97%


*Notes:*
-After action one, Professor Plum Zi was faster (by just a point, mind you). I won’t be doing a coin flip for speed unless it’s an actual tie.
-Plum went down down down into a burnin’ ring of fire. And so his Flash Fire popped when he hit the lava.
-Mwahaha I have inadvertently collected a reffing favour by reffing. True victory!
-I mean thanks :D

-Eifie must face the 99th trainer!


----------



## Eifie (Apr 19, 2015)

HOW DARE THE LUMBERING BEAST LEAVE CRACK IN PROFESSOR PLUM'S HEAD PLATE TO TRY TO SABOTAGE HIS ACADEMIC REPUTATION?

This calls for... a vengeance *Taunt*! If the Taunt wouldn't get through to her for some reason, just blast her with a *Solar Beam*. If she's Protecting or otherwise unhittable by whatever move you're using, use *Nasty Plot*.

Then if you didn't use *Taunt* last action and you would be able to use it and have it work on her now, go for it. Otherwise, watch the lumbering beast and if you see her trying to Earthquake or Earth Power or Rock Slide or anything of the like to get you crushed under the weight of volcanic rock or whatever, propel yourself back up onto the platform with *Flamethrower* on the ground as soon as you can. Otherwise, *Flamethrower* her face instead. Sweep it around if there are clones. If she's unhittable (besides subs) or you can't use your move, *Nasty Plot*.

Finally if you're still in the lava, watch her again and *Flamethrower* yourself out if you need to. Otherwise don't wait, *Solar Beam* her if you can and it's still sunny, if it's not stick with *Flamethrower*, and if you can't use whatever move or she's unhittable (besides subs) use *Nasty Plot*. Sweep around either projectile if there are clones.

*Taunt / Solar Beam / Nasty Plot ~ Taunt / Flamethrower / Nasty Plot ~ Solar Beam / Flamethrower / Nasty Plot *

(how much am I going to regret posting half-thought-through commands in the car without even bothering to check them over just to make a timely joke about crack)


----------



## Meowth (Apr 19, 2015)

SCREW YOU EIFIE I CAN FALL OFF OF ANYTHING I WANT D:

also damnit taunt is lame. Eh, just throw *Rock Tomb*s at him to do away with that pesky speed advantage. Plus it gets him back up on the platform for us :D

*Rock Tomb x3*

(also I had a poochyena in oldASb called Lang Zi, you can't just plagiarise from me D< )


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 20, 2015)

*Round Two*

*Eifie*

Professor Plum Lang Zi	
Houndour (M) [Flash Fire _(Active)_] @ Eviolite
Health: 96% | Energy: 89%
Condition: Attack -1, Defense -1, Speed +1
_"also my name is Lang Zi now"_
* Taunt / Solar Beam / Nasty Plot ~ Taunt / Flamethrower / Nasty Plot ~ Solar Beam / Flamethrower / Nasty Plot  *

*Sangfroidish*

Queen Anne
Krokorok (F) [Intimidate] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 95% | Energy: 97%
Condition: _”stupid doge”_
* Rock Tomb x3 *​

Professor Plum was no longer a professor. The fuzz had found a grammatical error in his dealings with illicit substances and had barred him from setting paw in any educational institution. He had to go back to his roots now and reclaim his former name of Lang Zi Plum. Adopting his old moniker and shedding his past brought about a new calm within him, a fiery calm, an angry calm searching for vengeance. It was only relatively calm, because for one he was in lava, and for another he wasn’t afraid anymore, merely tranquil now. He paddled proudly over to the side of the metal platform and barked at Queen Anne. The Krokorok turned her head back to the beast, a dark black eye raised in interest. She bared her fangs once more, beneath the guise of a smile. Lang Zi Plum would not be deterred. He opened his mouth and spoke to his enemy.

_"Successful investigations are the result of multiple returns to a crime scene."_

Queen Anne blinked. The Houndour’s speech was kind of muffled, but she was sure that damn hellpuppy had said something about her mother. No one says stuff about her mother, Queener Anne, and gets away with it. She smashed her tail on the platform, shaking the Houndour’s grip loose. He fell back into the sea of lava, smacking his paws into the molten waves. His ears twitched as he heard something rushing up from beneath him, and a searing block of rock connected with the small of his back, propelling him forward. His face nearly met the platform, but he bit the lowered railing at the edge just in time to stop his acceleration cold. Determined to hold on this time, he sank his fangs as far as he could into the metal. Queen Anne blinked, then grinned. Her tail rose again, higher this time, and she held it in the air for a moment, unmoving but ready. Lang Zi Plum’s eyes widened, and he tried to wrench his bite loose. Queen Anne let the tail fail, and it rammed into the metal plating. The reverberations raced to the edge, but Lang Zi Plum was fast enough to let go. His head flung backwards at an alarming speed, pulling himself out of the metal. But he had no time to rest, as another boulder roared up from the volcano. It was like a meatball doused in ketchup to him, because the ketchup didn’t really hurt, but a large meatball managed to smash his insides. At least that's what he thought it was before it hit him, to try and wish away the pain. It didn't. He yelped, thrown up the boulder, and they both flew into the air. The stone paused for a moment, then fell into the lava; lazing about in the thick molten goo, its edges slowly crumbling away.

Lang Zi Plum inhaled as fast as he could in midair and expunged a searing tongue of flame. It glazed the boulder beneath him, pushing him higher and higher. He pawed at the air, twisting and turning his injured legs until his behind was pointed at Queen Anne. His tail stood on end and he flew towards the Krokorok, butt-first. Queen Anne blinked, a sudden butt was flying in the air towards her. This was not a situation that happened often. The flamethrower poured across the edge of the platform, warping the metal beneath it, some rivets sinking into half-molten puddles and pits falling out completely. 

Queen Anne finally brought her whole body to face Lang Zi Plum, and leapt. She spread her arms out and lifted her tail, letting her legs do the work this time. Her weight smacked into the platform, and it visibly descended. Lava, shaken awake, lapped at the edges as if it was alive and hungry. A vent of the magma seemed to spurt from somewhere behind Lang Zi Plum, exploding outwards as if a cannonball had found its freedom. And indeed it had. The Houndour had landed rear-first on the platform, and was left whimpering as another stone careened through the air. It smacked into his forehead this time, worsening the crack on his head-plate. A bit of white powder poured out from underneath, fine enough that questions on its ambiguity rose. Was it just bone this time? Finely crushed, and all that. Are you sure? Would you sniff it? Hand me that straw?

Lang Zi Plum shook his head at the trainers’ bantering, unsettling some more of the powder. A thick brick of white fell out from underneath his headplate, and was quickly kicked off the platform. No one would notice some “mozzarella” topping the volcano. And just to make sure, Lang Zi Plum howled at the sun, shrill enough that everyone was now immediately distracted and loud enough that the sun heard him. There was a far off twinkle, no one could see it because the it was really far and the sun’s light was engulfing it, but it was there. A perfectly cylindrical beam of light cascaded onto Queen Anne, showering her in a vertical torrent of bright greens and whites. The colours streamed through the Krokorok and down through the platform, leaving an unsettling hole in the lava beneath.


*Eifie*

Lang Zi Plum	
Houndour (M) [Flash Fire _(Active)_] @ Eviolite
Health: 75% | Energy: 75%
Condition: Attack -1, Defense -1, Speed -2
_world rocked._
* Taunt ~ Flamejetpack ~ Solar Beam*

*Sangfroidish*

Queen Anne
Krokorok (F) [Intimidate] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 77% | Energy: 88%
Condition: _”The sunglasses, they do nothing!”_
* Rock Tomb ~ Rock Tomb ~ Rock Tomb *​
*Other:*
-The sun’s attention is on this particular protruding pugilistic piece of the planet for 5 more actions.



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Rock Tomb: Accuracy (65/100, HIT)

A2:
Rock Tomb: Accuracy (71/100, HIT)

A3:
Rock Tomb: Accuracy (39/100, HIT)



*Calculations:*
Lang Zi’s Health:
96 – 7 * 3 (Rock Tomb) = 75%

Lang Zi’s Energy:
89 – 4 (Taunt) – 3 (Flamethrower) – 7 (Solar Beam) = 75%

Queen Anne’s Health:
95 – 18 (Solar Beam) = 77%

Queen Anne’s Energy:
97 – 4 * 3 (Rock Tomb) = 88%

*Notes:*
-I dropped Rock Tomb’s final damage by 1%, since it was being broken off from the mountain and travelling that distance in that short amount of time would do wonders for its consistency. It’s actually quite hard for lava to melt rock, and even travelling through it wouldn’t destroy it. Even magma needs to take a while to chunk through large boulders, especially big ones used for moves like Rock Tomb. It didn’t really matter because of the defense drop, but eh, something to remember when you’re making more ROCKTACULAR moves.
-Taunt wore off on the third action.
-Lang Zi Plum is now at 55 speed, Queen Anne at 74.

-Sangfroidish rocksrocksrocksrocksrocks it up some more.


----------



## Meowth (Apr 20, 2015)

Great work, Lumbering Beast! Now's our chance to get even about this blasphemy regarding your dear old mummy. *Taunt *him back, then replace this awful sunny weather with a *Sandstorm* and hit him with an *Earthquake*. If he protects against the taunt, use *Hone Claws* instead and shift your actions up.

*Taunt/Hone Claws ~ Sandstorm/Taunt ~ Earthquake/Sandstorm*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 20, 2015)

Hm, I don't want that Earthquake to happen, so *Protect* against the Taunt, then give her another *Solar Beam* while we've still got that sun, and then just *Flamethrower*. Don't miss, or you shall soon feel the disciplinary bite of an elder!

*Protect ~ Solar Beam ~ Flamethrower*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 21, 2015)

*Round Three*

*Eifie*

Lang Zi Plum	
Houndour (M) [Flash Fire _(Active)_] @ Eviolite
Health: 75% | Energy: 75%
Condition: Attack -1, Defense -1, Speed -2
_world rocked._
* Protect ~ Solar Beam ~ Flamethrower *

*Sangfroidish*

Queen Anne
Krokorok (F) [Intimidate] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 77% | Energy: 88%
Condition: _”The sunglasses, they do nothing!”_
* Taunt/Hone Claws ~ Sandstorm/Taunt ~ Earthquake/Sandstorm *​

Lang Zi Plum was a man of action, and not a man of words. He liked words, yes, but they were an insult to the dispensary of ultimate knowledge and truth that was his mouth. Even the mere mention of his philosophical discourse made people, Pokemon and plums across the east swoon. But he had grown quite wary of those conspirators who wished to undermine his great achievements with their snarls and their words. How dare they say that howling is not an apt metaphor for human existence? Queen Anne was poised to unleash her inner rambler, and set to work reclaiming her dear mummy’s honour. She flexed her claws in trepidation. Lang Zi Plum allowed a single laugh to betray his lips, before a nudge of the head summoned a barrier of brilliant pink in front of him. It also dropped some more of the white powder through the grated metal. Queen Anne was furious, how dare he not let her roast him with her words about his mother. She pounded an arm into the platform, running her claws across the metal. Their tips thinned and sharpened, her venomous intent poured into her weapons instead of her words. Pah, at least they agreed on the stupidity of words.

Of course, Queen Anne felt that her view of how dumb words were was better. So she used her words. As soon as Lang Zi Plum had dropped his soundproof barrier his ears were barraged by a torrent of gibberish. “Stupid words, they are not useful. Especially your words, they are like flower. Very nice and pretty, yes, but no meaning. Your words are like petals, and I will crush them under you.” Queen Anne rumbled. Lang Zi Plum was left speechless, because he was afraid to speak in case his words were actually meaningless. Lang Zi Plum had most recently undergone a crisis of the identity flavor, and his ego was a bit more bruised than he wanted it to be. This lead to some insecurities, and this led to some pawing at the ground. And this led to some shrugs and a howl at the sky. That wasn’t a word, was it? The star that held them together seemed to agree, and its light doused Queen Anne in response to Lang Zi Plum’s call. Hah! Who was the flower now? Though Lang Zi Plum questioned if Queen Anne knew about pollination, photsynthesis and the other things flowers are useful for.

Queen Anne did in fact know about the green magic used by the mageflowers to summon bees and other insects. She did not like the bees and the insects, they always got near her when she was mudbathing. She drew out her arms and pumped them upwards, looking as if she was flexing and chanting to the sky at the same time. Her snout turned from one end of the mountain to the other,  glaring intently at the rocks that rimmed the caldera. Brown magic was her trade, she snickered, and the rocks began to rise. The piles of boulders began to whir in the air, encircling the arena in a hurricane of stones. They crashed into one another at Queen Anne’s command, splitting into nothing but dust, which sprayed itself inwards into the arena itself. Lang Zi Plum scrunched his eyes shut when a wayward squall of grime stuck at his eye. He yelped, trying to paw the minute stones out from under his eyelid, where they were causing his eyes to water. A true Plum would never be found watering, only being watered on occasion, and Lang Zi Plum was no less than the finest Plum. He reared his head back in struggle, shooting off spouts of flame. One flare caught itself in the current of stone, and followed its stormy path into Queen Anne. The Krokorok, still mystified by her muscles, flailed wildly when the spurt of fire grazed her snout. She patted the protruded nose, and sniffed at the slight searing, disregarding it. There was nothing to worry about there, it hadn’t torched her nostrils. She puffed out a cloud of steam that was immediately torn apart by the jagged winds. A satisfied but eager growl thumped against the inside of her mouth. The climate of the battle had changed.



*Eifie*

Lang Zi Plum	
Houndour (M) [Flash Fire _(Active)_] @ Eviolite
Health: 72% | Energy: 63%
Condition: Attack -1, Defense -1, Speed -2, Accuracy Lowered, Taunted (1 more action)
_My words are power!_
* Protect ~ Solar Beam ~ Flamethrower *

*Sangfroidish*

Queen Anne
Krokorok (F) [Intimidate] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 47% | Energy: 77%
Condition: Attack +1, Accuracy +1, Accuracy Lowered
_”My storm will tear your words!”_
* Hone Claws ~ Taunt ~ Sandstorm*​
*Other:*
-It’s a blender in here! Throw your veggies in for another 8 actions.



Spoiler: Rolls:



A3:
Flamethrower: Accuracy (39/100, HIT), Effect Chance (26/100, NO EFFECT)



*Calculations:*
Lang Zi’s Health:
75 – 3 (Sandstorm) = 72%

Lang Zi’s Energy:
75 – 2 (Protect) – 3 (Flamethrower) – 7 (Solar Beam) = 63%

Queen Anne’s Health:
77– 18 (Solar Beam) – 12 (Flamethrower) = 47% 

Queen Anne’s Energy:
88 – 2 (Hone Claws) – 4 (Taunt) – 5 (Sandstorm) = 77%

*Notes:*
-Lang Zi Plum suffered a 20% Accuracy penalty since he’s weak to the ground type, and apparently that’s how sandstorms work. I guess he wouldn’t be used to the whippin’ sand? *shrugs* Queen Anne takes a 10% knock to her own accuracy.
-I'm not entirely sure on how flat accuracy modifers and accuracy stages interact, as in which one takes goes first. So if you guys have any idea, I would loves to know. For now I'm going with stages apply first.

-Eifie put on ya GO GOGGLES


----------



## Eifie (Apr 21, 2015)

Okay, let's see. Your options for your first action are limited, so start with another *Flamethrower*. Sweep if there are clones, etc. If you're Tormented, go with *Heat Wave* instead.

Then freaking... get rid of this horrid Sandstorm with *Sunny Day* >:( If you're Taunted again, *Flamethrower* if you can use it, otherwise *Heat Wave*. Blah blah sweep it around if there are clones.

Finally, if it's sunny and you're not Taunted try a *Will-O-Wisp*. If she has clones or a sub and it's sunny, sweep around a *Solar Beam*, and otherwise idek see if you can *Heat Wave*.

*Flamethrower / Heat Wave ~ Sunny Day / Flamethrower / Heat Wave ~ Will-O-Wisp / Solar Beam / Heat Wave*

v inspired commands, come at me lumbering beast


----------



## Meowth (Apr 21, 2015)

Snag that Flamethrower with *Me First*; it's not gonna actually hurt him, but hey, at least we're not getting hit by it. Then smash shit up with *Earthquake *a couple of times.

*Me First ~ Earthquake ~ Earthquake*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 22, 2015)

*Round Four*

*Eifie*

Lang Zi Plum	
Houndour (M) [Flash Fire _(Active)_] @ Eviolite
Health: 72% | Energy: 63%
Condition: Attack -1, Defense -1, Speed -2, Accuracy Lowered, Taunted (1 more action)
_"My words are power!"_
* Flamethrower / Heat Wave ~ Sunny Day / Flamethrower / Heat Wave ~ Will-O-Wisp / Solar Beam / Heat Wave *

*Sangfroidish*

Queen Anne
Krokorok (F) [Intimidate] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 47% | Energy: 77%
Condition: Attack +1, Accuracy +1, Accuracy Lowered
_”My storm will tear your words!”_
* Me First ~ Earthquake ~ Earthquake*​

Queen Anne’s snarl continued for a significant amount of time, enough that it managed to pry open her jaw. She got down onto her forelegs, poised like her pre-evolution of old, barring the tail jutting into the hurricane of sand. Lang Zi Plum could barely see the gigantic appendage swaying in the midst of the turmoil, but the red black stripes stuck out like a sore thumb. Fire licked his closed lips, ready to jet outwards when Queen Anne barked at him. What was this? Lang Zi Plum’s eyes widened and he tiptoed forward. Did she accept his superior philosophy? Did she finally understand his views? She would be the first to, he knew he’d been wrong about her. Oh yes, even great lumbering piles of mud and rock could accept a true intellectual. He was nodding quite contentedly when Queen Anne fired a tongue of flame at him. One of her barks had coughed out a bit of fire.

Lang Zi Plum shook away the overheated gas that was not a flamethrower- that was an insult! He could not fault her for trying; imitation is the sincerest form of imitation. Lang Zi Plum yipped and fire his own stream of ember at the Krokorok. Queen Anne was heaving off the ground, and could only watch as the fire popped into her chest and spread across her torso. Her snout contorted into a frown, and a puff of steam followed an unsatisfied burp. Lang Zi Plum faced her with eyes closed and chin proudly up, like a true teacher of fine arts would.

Queen Anne was never the most obedient student, and it showed in her middle school record. Or lack of it. Pokemon aren’t educated by humans. That would be silly. Queen Anne took to raising her hands to the sky, emitting a loud yelp of victory, and leaping upwards. She came crashing down into the platform, bending it around her until the depression nearly touched the lava. Lang Zi Plum lost his footing and fumbled onto himself, a heap of limbs with a confused muzzle at its center. There was a familiar rumbling beneath him, the bubbling of heated lava being shoved aside. Queen Anne roared and thrust her hands up higher, just in time to the sweet symphony of stone thundering into the platform. The jagged rocks thrust through the weakened metal and threw Lang Zi Plum up into the air, before having him land on the jagged pit of rocks that had made him oh so airborne in the first place. The sharp stones slammed into his hide, leaving tears across his black furred skin. Queen Anne wiggled her arm from side to side, she always wanted to be a musician.

Lang Zi Plum wasn’t quite enjoying the cacophonous orchestra, he was one of those fellows who preferred an outdoor affair. To that end, he glared at the sun, not even deigning to bark at it this time. If you were in space, right next to the burning star itself, you could’ve sworn somewhere in the middle belt of superheated gas it shrugged. But you would not be in space, because then you wouldn’t be able to watch the battle. Strokes of sunlight pierced through the whirling fog of stones, which found itself unable to slice up the fanning light. The sandstorm was almost a living vengeance, maybe Queener Anne had tinted it with her posthumous rage, and it ripped at the sunbeams. To no avail, however, as light could not be deterred by a mere solid, Lang Zi Plum grinned. He didn’t quite understand light though, but he could command the sun and that was good enough for him. Queen Anne turned and barked at the blazing circle in the sky, shaking a fist at it for added measure. 

The sandstorm fell to the ground with a last hurrah, the bits of stone sinking through the holes in the platform. Queen Anne fell with it too, except after leaping upwards again. The jagged spikes beneath Lang Zi Plum had just started to crumble when the well-acquainted rush was felt again. He sighed, and let the crushing rock thunder into his flank once more. The Houndour slapped to the ground, and struggled to get up. His legs shook under him, now unfamiliar with solid ground. He turned to face Queen Anne, still shivering as he did so.

The Houndour’s eyes glew a pale blue, before he snapped them shut so he could imagine being back down on the ground again with the Plum family. Happy thoughts, happy thoughts. The lava beneath him spurted a singular bubble that glew in waves of blue and red. It poked through one of the holes in the warped platform. The sunlight shone off it, almost reflecting and bouncing on the glassy surface. Queen Anne grimaced in the sunlight, holding up an arm to shield her already existing eyeshield. The bubble wandered across the warped landscape and was sucked in by an unwary nostril. It popped inside the Krokorok’s nasal cavity, and she felt the sting immediately. Her mucus was now lava, somehow. It poured down her throat and into her body, warming the cold-blooded innards a bit too much. She flapped her hands and smacked her tail trying to cool off, but the warmth seemed inherent to her organs now.




*Eifie*

Lang Zi Plum	
Houndour (M) [Flash Fire _(Active)_] @ Eviolite
Health: 33% | Energy: 52%
Condition: Attack -1, Defense -1, Speed -2
_My words are power!_
* Flamethrower ~ Sunny Day ~ Will-o-Wisp *

*Sangfroidish*

Queen Anne
Krokorok (F) [Intimidate] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 34% | Energy: 59%
Condition: Attack +1, Accuracy +1, Burned (3% damage over the round)
_”Stop repeating yourself!”_
* Me First (Flamethrower) ~ Earthquake ~ Earthquake*​
*Other:*
-Make up your damn mind! There are farmers who’ve lost potatoes. POTATOES. Lament the burnt starch for 7 more actions.
-The metallic platform has sunk closer to the lava, and it laps at the bottom of the plates. The ground where Lang Zi Plum is has been torn open by jagged stones, which are now just sinking back to reveal a warped feature of metal like a popped zit.



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Queen Anne’s Flamethrower: (18/100, HIT)
Lang Zi Plum’s Flamethrower: Accuracy (71/100, HIT)

A3:
Will-O-Wisp: Accuracy (26/100, HIT)



*Calculations:*
Lang Zi’s Health:
72 – 19 (Earthquake) – 19 (Earthquake) – 1 (Sandstorm) = 33%

Lang Zi’s Energy:
63 – 3 (Flamethrower) – 5 (Sunny Day) – 3 (Will-O-Wisp) = 52%

Queen Anne’s Health:
47 – 12 (Flamethrower) - 1 (Burn) = 34%

Queen Anne’s Energy:
77 – 8 (Me First, Flamethrower) - 5 (Earthquake) – 5 (Earthquake) = 59%


*Notes:*
-Earthquake didn’t have an accuracy check since it doesn’t rely on sight.
-Me First doesn’t steal an attack, just makes you use it first.
-Boy this battle sure is heating up. It’s really gotten off the ground, it’s really ready to rock, the battlers are all heated up. Volcanoes.
-I have Sandstorm damage kick in at the end of an action, so there was no damage on the second action, as there was no sandstorm.

-Sangfroidish’s turn to destroy one of Orre’s greatest tourist attractions.


----------



## Meowth (Apr 22, 2015)

damnit I got it jumbled up with snatch >:/

Okay, we're nowhere near as far ahead as I'd hoped we'd be, but we can still wrangle back the lead! Maybe! Start by whipping up another *Sandstorm*. Then we're gonna have to screw up your speed advantage for this, but with any luck it should serve us well; watch to see if he brings out the sun again, then *Focus Punch* if he does and *Earth Power* if he doesn't. Finish with an *Earth Power*. If he protects, detects, or isn't hittable on the latter two actions, use *Hone Claws*.

*Sandstorm ~ Focus Punch/Earth Power/Hone Claws ~ Earth Power/Hone Claws*

This is bound to fall apart but screw it


----------



## Eifie (Apr 22, 2015)

All right, Lang Zi, you should be able to take two Earth Powers as long as they don't _both_ crit, so let's do this. Cancel his Sandstorm with a *Sunny Day* right away, then howl away with two *Solar Beam*s. Victory is ours!

*Sunny Day ~ Solar Beam ~ Solar Beam*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 23, 2015)

*Round Five*

*Eifie*

Lang Zi Plum	
Houndour (M) [Flash Fire _(Active)_] @ Eviolite
Health: 33% | Energy: 52%
Condition: Attack -1, Defense -1, Speed -2
_My words are power!_
* Sunny Day ~ Solar Beam ~ Solar Beam *

*Sangfroidish*

Queen Anne
Krokorok (F) [Intimidate] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 34 | Energy: 59%
Condition: Attack +1, Accuracy +1, Burned (3% damage over the round)
_”My storm will tear your words!”_
* Sandstorm ~ Focus Punch/Earth Power/Hone Claws ~ Earth Power/Hone Claws*​

Queen Anne gritted her teeth, her hands poised by imaginary pockets. It was all down to who fired first, and she would make sure it was her. When Sangfroidish had spun tales about the location in the west which could be described as wild, she was merely a Sandile with dreams in her eyes. Childish logic had lead her to the conclusion that you should wait for the other gunslinger to pump lead before you did, because you were the better cowboy because you was raised with good manners. This all changed when she became a Krokorok. She howled, and threw her arms up, summoning a wailing wall of sand. Lang Zi Plum roared in reply.

_ "True friends are bosom friends."_

Somewhere off in space, a giant ball of gas blushed. The light of stars- well, a star but you get it- pierced through the thick haze of the storm. As the sunlight poured onto Lang Zi Plum’s proudly protruding snout, a smile creased into place beneath it. He winked at the sun, mainly because he was looking at it and it kind of hurt his eyes now. A spear of light shot straight down through Queen Anne’s head, and the Krokorok howled. If it had been anywhere close to solid, her brain would’ve learnt firsthand about some photosynthesizing. 

Queen Anne grimaced, and here she let him have the second shot, but he took the third and ran away with it! She stomped furiously on the ground, putting all the weight of her body behind it. And as she was a furious crocodile-slinger betrayed by the only rival she ever didn’t eat. She looked at her hand for a moment as the rumbling below them intensified. Her forefinger and her middle-finger wiggled until she had managed to clap them together with her other hand. She pointed the gun at Lang Zi Plum. “Bam.” The platform beneath sundered, shreds of metal flecked jagged rocks laced with lava. He was thrown into the air, and one such rock followed him upwards, thrusting into his chest. Cracking lines bled the crimson of magma across the rock, and it shattered in midair, thrusting jagged pieces of stone into the Houndour.

The shockwave threw Lang Zi Plum to the side, and he slid across the floor. He pawed at what remained of the warped platform. The ref had already evacuated and was now making his notes from a nearby helicopter. Their trainers appeared to have escaped, probably. He could see their abandoned caps floating on the lava. He yipped one last time at the sun, as the platform creaked and cracked under the immense force of the rising rocks. Queen Anne had erupted a spear of earth, but he would show her true fire, true light.

_"The wolf is mightier than the crocodile."_

A singular column of light shattered Queen Anne’s sensibilities. Her head felt the obscene warmth of the sun bless it, pouring all the way through her in a straight line. But the numbness caught up to her, and it started with her head. She couldn’t feel the pulsing beam firing into her anymore, just…cold.

Before the volcano managed to erupt and consume the land in lava, the ref spied Queen Anne’s limp form across from Lang Zi Plum’s barely beating one. He blew the standard issue timey-wimey whistle, calling the battle to an end. The volcano shuddered to death. Not life, because that was what the eruption was. It was time to return to an age of dormancy. The stones flew back into the molten waves, which burbled and sucked in bubbles of lava thought long gone. Chunks of rock and lava climbed up the side of the mountain, pulled by some unseen force, and lodged themselves perfectly in their respective places, the lava lapping wildly. The tumultuous movements of the fiery sea ceased, and a metallic serpent rose from it. The platform coiled and twisted, trying to flatten itself out, buff out all the wounds flecked across its form. Pieces of metal flew up from far beneath the caldera, bits of blackened steel growing forward, the char being lost to a coat of silver almost fresh. The lost plates slid into place amongst each other, refurbishing the platform.

The ref wiped his brow and looked at his whistle, still panting. Thank god they made these.



*Eifie*

Lang Zi	
Houndour (M) [Flash Fire _(Active)_] @ Eviolite
Health: 5% | Energy: 33%
Condition: Attack -1, Defense -1, Speed -2
_ "HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWL!" _
* Sunny Day ~ Solar Beam ~ Solar Beam *

*Sangfroidish*

Queen Anne
Krokorok (F) [Intimidate] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 0% | Energy: 46%
Condition: Knocked Out!
_”please stop talking @.@”_
* Sandstorm ~ Earth Power ~ Earth Power*​
*Other:*
-The world does not appreciate your climaturgical shenanigans.  Dicks.




Spoiler: Rolls:



A2:
Earth Power: Effect Chance (68/100, NO EFFECT)
A3:
Earth Power: Effect Chance (98/100, NO EFFECT)



*Calculations:*
Lang Zi’s Health:
33 – 14 (Earth Power) – 14 (Earth Power) = 5%

Lang Zi’s Energy:
52 – 5 (Sunny Day) – 7 (Solar Beam) – 7 (Solar Beam) = 33%

Queen Anne’s Health:
34 – 18 (Solar Beam) – 1 (Burn) – 18 (Solar Beam) = mistrial’d.

Queen Anne’s Energy:
59 – 5 (Sandstorm) – 4 (Earth Power) – 4 (Earth Power) = 46%


*Notes:* 
-It may not look like it, but both Earth Powers were separate moves. Since they were used one after the other, I figured I could get away with describing it as one big exploruption.
-I would totally watch a show about cowboys throwing crocodiles at each other.

-Eifie gets $8 for causing a drought in Hoenn, right when Maxie was about to catch some real big waves and a Kyorge. Lang Zi gets to ditch the Plum in his name for 2 EXP and 2 Happiness. (Though he’ll never get his doctorate back from the dealers)
-Sangfroidish gets $4 for almost causing a volcanic eruption. Queen Anne reigns(hue) in 2 EXP and 1 Happiness.
-I get $5 for trying to fix the hot mess. But always remember: The end of the trial is not the end of the case.


----------



## Meowth (Apr 23, 2015)

gfekmfrm ;asdf I meant to order Sandstorm every action but I was too busy overthinking my commands to remember.

Good battle, Eifie! even though you only won because my "battle like an idiot and hope you can coast along on dumb luck" strategy finally wore out


----------



## Eifie (Apr 23, 2015)

Sangfroidish said:


> gfekmfrm ;asdf I meant to order Sandstorm every action but I was too busy overthinking my commands to remember.
> 
> Good battle, Eifie! even though you only won because my "battle like an idiot and hope you can coast along on dumb luck" strategy finally wore out


Confidence is like a soul, and words without confidence are but empty shells.


----------

